# Wow: WWII Vets "Storm" Closed War Memorial in DC



## Jettie (Oct 1, 2013)

Heroes again. 
*Visiting veterans storm closed WWII memorial*





Ricky Carioti/The Washington Post - Mississippi Gulf Coast Honor Flight members visit the World War II Memorial after the barricades were opened on Monday. (I believe the wording should be "kicked open" by the Vets. :+)  )


The veterans piled off the chartered buses in front of the World War II Memorial, some in wheelchairs, some using canes, all determined to pay homage to each other and their fallen comrades from more than half a century ago.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...c2a376-2ab4-11e3-8ade-a1f23cda135e_story.html


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope, not sending a message at all.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2013)

Civil disobediance WIN.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Reading the comments in the link just turned my stomach. Words fail me.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 1, 2013)

It is beginning to seem as if there was more petulance from the White House staff directed at this group of veterans and if this indeed the case the President should be ashamed of his staff and see that those responsible for this action are help accountable.  I suppose "accountability" will translate into issuing a statement then taking the 5th, followed by paid leave then an early retirement with full benefits.   And although the office ofNational Parks service website is closed due to the shutdown,  here is a link that states this memorial is open 24/7.
http://wwiimemorial.com/



> The memorial is operated by the National Park Service and is open to visitors 24 hours a day, seven days a week.



If the Administration can shake loose $320 Million in these tough times for Detroit, why in the world can they not let these heros visit their own Memorial for goodness sake? Also, I am wondering where did the money come from to pay the people to set up the barricades?
In a way this reminds me a bit of the 2k Motorcycle group being denied a permit, but the Million Muslim March was granted a permit. 



> The White House and the Department of the Interior rejected a request from Rep. Steven Palazzo’s office to have World War II veterans visit the World War II memorial in Washington, the Mississippi Republican
> 
> told The Daily Caller Tuesday.





> “We got the heads up that they will be barricaded and specifically asked for an exception for these heroes,” Palazzo told TheDC. “We were denied and told, ‘It’s a government
> 
> shutdown, what do you expect?’ when we contacted the liaison for the White House.”
> 
> ...



http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/01/obama-admin-knew-about-wwii-veterans-request-and-rejected-it/


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 1, 2013)

Tell you what, I have no respect for Park Rangers now. If a motherfucker wouldn't fucking volunteer to show up so that WWII vets could see THEIR FUCKING MONUMENT for ONCE in their lifetimes.... then fuck them all.


----------



## JHD (Oct 2, 2013)

As far as I am concerned, these guys paid for their right to see this monument anytime they want to.  It is a wide open space anyway.   Stupid on the part of the Park Sevice.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm gonna have to disagree here.  I say they should have been kept out.  The government is fucking closed!!  Everytime we make these exceptions, we make it easier for the leadership to play these games.

I say shut down the WHOLE government; that includes abandoning the borders, no protective details for ANYONE, airports closed, etc.  Let's make this as painful as possible.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 2, 2013)

One article I read about this quoted an on-duty police office who said he wasn't go to stop them from entering.  He was a vet himself and felt they DESERVED to be there.  As long as nothing got broken he didn't care.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 2, 2013)

There are some interesting tweets on Twitter on the subject here :http://twitchy.com/2013/10/02/barry...min-ordered-closure-of-world-war-ii-memorial/



> Charlie Spiering  @*charliespiering*
> Park official says she was "excepted from furlough" to come to work WWII memorial today


And I cannot resisted this:


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 2, 2013)

I wish I bookmarked the article which had a conversation between a Congressman and a Park officer going back and forth. The press was right there recording the audio and perhaps the video. The Congressman was playing for the press and doing a bit of dressing down of the Park officer which I thought was poor fucking form on his part. The Park officer responded with the "I'm just doing what I was told"'; which I was fine with. What burned my ass was the Congressman playing for the cameras. You should be in you office doing your job and/or talking to someone in a management position rather than dressing down the Park officer for doing what she (the officer) was told to. Stop throwing your weight around when it suits you and get your happy ass back into the hall of the House.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 4, 2013)

I wanted to share this.  I think he sums it up very well.  
http://themattwalshblog.com/2013/10/03/an-open-letter-to-president-obama/



> Far from being a “new kind of politician” (as you were advertised), you are the most political politician this country has ever seen. You are political to your core, in your essence, at an atomic level, and so you are unable to offer any direction or clarity when the nation needs it most. Sometimes, Mr. President, the affairs of this nation require a man, not a politician, and it is during those times that you are especially useless. You don’t have any interest in fixing our present crisis because you’re too busy finding ways to keep a busload of 90 year old war veterans from looking at a memorial.





> Closing down parks, monuments and memorials just to score political points is hardly your most insidious deed, but it’s certainly one of your pettiest. That’s why it stands, ironically, as a monument of its own. If we ever build a statue of you, Mr. President, you won’t be triumphantly holding a flaming torch like Lady Liberty, or standing authoritatively with a look of determination, like the MLK memorial. No, it will be a statue of you pulling the wings off of a fly, or spitting in someone’s orange juice. It will show you in your essence, as monuments are meant to do. It will show you as a petulant, skulking, juvenile bully. It will you show you as you are.
> 
> And we’ll make sure it’s always open, especially during a government shut down.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 4, 2013)

So this Obama guy -- during shutdowns, there are some establishments he closes, and then there are some he opens?

http://nationalreport.net/obama-uses-money-open-muslim-museum-amid-government-shutdown/


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> So this Obama guy -- during shutdowns, there are some establishments he closes, and then there are some he opens?
> 
> http://nationalreport.net/obama-uses-money-open-muslim-museum-amid-government-shutdown/



That article reads awfully Duffleblog-ish.


----------



## Dame (Oct 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That article reads awfully Duffleblog-ish.



Yup. The National Report is satire. The story on Jesus boycotting Hobby Lobby is another one.
_*http://nationalreport.net/jesus-christ-boycotts-hobby-lobby/*_


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, it looks like the POOPs (Pissed Off Old Paratroopers) and other miscellaneous battle hardened men have really pissed off TPTB now. The NPS wired the barricades shut.



> But the barriers are still at the memorial, and they've been reinforced. This morning, I walked by the memorial and noticed that wires had been used to tie the fences together:



Aaaaaaaand STAY OUT!!!!!!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That article reads awfully Duffleblog-ish.





Dame said:


> Yup. The National Report is satire. The story on Jesus boycotting Hobby Lobby is another one.
> _*http://nationalreport.net/jesus-christ-boycotts-hobby-lobby/*_



Gawdarnit!  I knew there was something to that article's tone.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 5, 2013)

The Nevada Honor Flight entered the WWII Monument today.  Not much about it on the news that I can find other than Twitterverse.  Also, being it was the Nevada Honor Flight where in the hell was Harry Reid?

http://www.mynews4.com/news/story/N...to-their-memorial/Rj2Raee17E6CPE8mxmqdgA.cspx



> - World War II veterans on Nevada Honor Flight were not stopped by a barricade in front of their memorial.
> 
> After hearing word that temporary barricades were placed around the memorial and may have been wired shut, one vet on the bus en route to memorial said of the barricade, "We're going to tear that damn thing down!" That was not necessary as Senator Dean Heller, along with Representatives Mark Amodei, Steven Horsford and Joe Heck were on hand making sure Park Rangers did not try to stop the veterans.



Some great pics on here.
http://twitchy.com/2013/10/05/entir...nor-flight-vets-headed-to-wwii-memorial-pics/


----------



## medicchick (Oct 5, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> The Nevada Honor Flight entered the WWII Monument today.  *snip*



Yeah but they were denied access to the Lincoln and Iwo Jima monuments.

http://www.rgj.com/article/20131005...rans-denied-access-Lincoln-Iwo-Jima-monuments


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 5, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Yeah but they were denied access to the Lincoln and Iwo Jima monuments.
> 
> http://www.rgj.com/article/20131005...rans-denied-access-Lincoln-Iwo-Jima-monuments



The Syracuse Honor Flight did get into the Iwo Jima Monument.  It is weird saying "get into" as it is an open air Monument.  I like the new term "Barry-cades".  I hope POTUS realizes this will be his legacy.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/iwo-jima-memorial-closed-barricades-erected_759277.html

http://twitchy.com/2013/10/05/honor-flight-vets-break-through-barry-cade-at-iwo-jima-memorial-pics/

And this guy got pushed out of the Jefferson Memorial
http://twitchy.com/2013/10/05/its-q...shes-john-ondrasik-out-of-jefferson-memorial/


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Tell you what, I have no respect for Park Rangers now. If a motherfucker wouldn't fucking volunteer to show up so that WWII vets could see THEIR FUCKING MONUMENT for ONCE in their lifetimes.... then fuck them all.


 
Remember, there are two kinds of Park Rangers with the park service....armed LEO's and the non-armed informational, tour guide...types.  The ones that man the monuments at D.C. are the non-LEO type, with the park police doing the LE duties there.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 5, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Remember, there are two kinds of Park Rangers with the park service....armed LEO's and the non-armed informational, tour guide...types.  The ones that man the monuments at D.C. are the non-LEO type, with the park police doing the LE duties there.



I know, and it doesn't change a thing I said.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2013)

ah, okay.


----------



## Dame (Oct 5, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> The Nevada Honor Flight entered the WWII Monument today.  Not much about it on the news that I can find other than Twitterverse.  Also, being it was the Nevada Honor Flight where in the hell was Harry Reid?
> 
> http://www.mynews4.com/news/story/N...to-their-memorial/Rj2Raee17E6CPE8mxmqdgA.cspx
> 
> ...



The Governor saw them off before the plane took off (he always does) and the Nevada reps (excluding Reid) are pretty good guys. That list includes everyone BUT Reid, both Dems and Republicans. Horsford has been known to cross the aisle leaving Harry as the sole asshat. Joe Heck is in the NG.


----------



## LogCinco (Oct 9, 2013)

Did we already get to the part where the Congressman was called out for being a power-abusing a**hat?  Love that part.


----------



## Brill (Oct 10, 2013)

This isn't getting much MSM time:

http://1mvetmarch.wordpress.com/

Anyone going?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 17, 2013)

Congressman Gowdy holding National Park Service Director Jarvis's feet to the fire.


----------

